# Advice Needed?



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We are not sure if we will buy Zilla EHV controllers this winter or have custom controllers built. But, if I use the Zilla's I want to install custom clear covers to view the internal workings of the controller. Anyone see a problem with molding a lexan clear cover to replace the metal green cover?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> We are not sure if we will buy Zilla EHV controllers this winter or have custom controllers built. But, if I use the Zilla's I want to install custom clear covers to view the internal workings of the controller. Anyone see a problem with molding a lexan clear cover to replace the metal green cover?


The metal prevents EMI. Don't expect electronics to work near a Zilla that's working hard with out the shield. The EMI will likely be so strong, it will reboot the drivers cell phone. Radio will be useless, even on CD. During a dyno pull with a homebrew controller, my digital watch actually rebooted around 800amps. 

Race car? Go for it. But be warned, it could cause undesired operation of the Zilla and local electronics.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

You could use screen over or under lexan .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you guys, I just found out we will not be using Zilla's next year. We have a more powerful controllers being made.


----------

